# Soil Test Results, What Now?



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

Ok just got my soil test results. So question is what do I need to do now?Looks like mostly what I need is Phosphorus, how do I go about adding that?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@rockwalltxguy I had low Phosphorus last year and decided to use a starter fertilizer most of the year.

Ended up buying :
https://www.lowes.com/pl/Lesco-Lawn-starter--Lawn-fertilizer-Lawn-care-Lawn-garden/2610376442062?refinement=1254165949,721987079614

Buy five get 20% off which made it a little less expensive than SiteOne for me.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Starter fert would be the easy route. Stick to ammonium sulfate and ammonium phosphate.. not much need for K. You'll also wanna address your pH. Hoard citric acid and sulfur.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

JLavoe said:


> Starter fert would be the easy route. Stick to ammonium sulfate and ammonium phosphate.. not much need for K. You'll also wanna address your pH. Hoard citric acid and sulfur.


pH will be a super challenge without changing this soil profile completely. Most of Texas exists over the top of an ancient inland sea if you're north, west, or central. He's got thousands of feet of limestone below his foot or so of top soil.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

@rotolow Elemental Sulfur and Citric Acid are his only realistic options outside of a bulldozer.

I also happen to live in an area that used to be an ancient sea (Lake Cahuilla). Not quite 30k ppm of calcium, but was 7.4 pH last year with very high Mg and Na. You're right, this is a challenge.. but it's possible to manage.


----------

